
No Evidence That GMO Crops Unsafe to Eat - greydius
http://www.seeker.com/no-evidence-that-gmo-crops-unsafe-to-eat-1805202741.html#news.discovery.com
======
CoffeePower
The GMO debate really has nothing to do with modifying the crops genes, the
great GMO question is whether the pesticides and herbicides those crops are
then fumigated with are safe to eat.

Fortunately, people smarter than us are working on exactly that. There is a
lot of ongoing research on these topics.

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=pesticide+toxicity](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=pesticide+toxicity)

[http://www.organic-
systems.org/journal/92/JOS_Volume-9_Numbe...](http://www.organic-
systems.org/journal/92/JOS_Volume-9_Number-2_Nov_2014-Swanson-et-al.pdf)

~~~
eip
>The GMO debate really has nothing to do with modifying the crops genes

Maybe for you. This makes a big (and stupid) assumption that agribusiness
giants are working in your best interests. It also makes some smaller (also
stupid) assumptions that agribusiness giants and scientists know what they are
doing, are infallible, and never make mistakes.

~~~
Oletros
Who is doing that assumption?

------
torax242
Too bad that "no evidence it is unsafe" is not the same as "hey, it's safe."

There's a difference in the mindset on the two sides of the Atlantic ocean. In
the US it's:"If you can prove it was not safe you can sue the hell out of
them. Until then: sell it." In Europe it's currently: "Unless they can prove
it is safe, it may not enter the market."

The former is good for business, the latter might be a little overprotective,
but in the end keeps people safe.

------
hackney
Not only that, baby powder is good for babies. Sarcasm

